# gas oven not getting hot enough



## festersvan (Oct 18, 2009)

i have a hotpoint gas cooker/oven which takes ages to cook food.could it be faulty thermostat not allowing cooker to reach correct temperature? if so how can you check this out? any help much appreciated.thanks Andy


----------



## GetYourShineBox (Sep 20, 2009)

could be the t-stat. it could either be bad or need adjusting. 
could be the oven burner is clogged/dirty.
could be the oven door gasket. (doubtful)

most likely the burner or t-stat.


----------

